# NuFletch



## bambiklr1 (Feb 3, 2010)

I stumpled upon a new store in Fort Walton Beach tonight that sells NuFletch.

Amazing new product that will making the necessity of having special tools and gluing fletching onto your arrows, and makes rapid repairs in the field possible.

I had the opportunity to shot about 50 arrows with a combination of my old fletching side-by-side with NuFletch that was on one of my arrows. I shot three of my old fletched arrows and the modified one from 10, 20, and 30 yards and every time the NuFletch out performed my conventionally fletched arrows (5in feathers). 

I am now modifiying all my arrows to NuFletch. 

Recommend checking out the website (Google the name), and doing your own side-by-side comparison.

Has anyone else tried these?

Bambiklr1


----------

